# Resume



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

This has probably already been covered somewhere so apologies if I have missed it.

Does anyone have any links or pointers to help write a Canadian style resume as opposed to a UK style C.V.

Many thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont mean to state the obvious, but did you try Google? First couple of results seem pretty good to me:
canadian resume - Google Search


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And this message board has a 'search' button too. 
Than you can find this recent topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/99184-resume.html


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Many thanks, guess my google fu and my use of "search" features isn't up to scratch.


----------

